# WTP Envy oder Volta ?



## terra-tours (8. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte mal ´ne kurze Kaufentscheidungsinfo...

Zur Wahl stehen:
- WTB Volta 21": http://www.kunstform.org/de/wethepeople-volta-2012-bmx-rad-p-2599
- WTB Envy 20.75": http://www.cycle-aix.de/wethepeople-Envy-2012-schwarz-2075-TT
- WTB Envy 21.25": http://www.cycle-aix.de/wethepeople-Envy-2012-schwarz-2125-TT
oder
- WTP Trust 21": http://www.cycle-aix.de/wethepeople-Trust-2012-schwarz-21-TT
- WTP Zodiac 20.8": http://www.cycle-aix.de/wethepeople-Zodiac-2012-titan-208-TT

Zu meiner Person: 186cm high, 80kg weight
Einsatzzweck: Allround

Vorab Danke und Gruß.


----------



## RISE (9. August 2012)

Wenn du das Geld hast, dann das Envy. Das hat von allen die beste Ausstattung und macht eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terra-tours (9. August 2012)

Welche Größe des Envy wäre bei meiner Größe besser 20.75" oder 21.25" ?
Merci.


----------



## RISE (9. August 2012)

Es geht beides eigentlich. Ein Freund, der 185cm groß ist, hat das Envy in 21,25" genommen und war sehr zufrieden. Große Unterschiede zu meinem 20,75" Rahmen hab ich nicht feststellen können, außer das Drehungen eben minimal schwerfälliger sind.


----------

